# Suggestions for RAW Treats for Tracking?



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello-

My 6 month old Buddy has just started training with a local group that does Schutzhund. He is on a raw diet since he can't tolerate processed food. We used hot dogs for tracking yesterday, but he has had an upset stomach since. 

Any recommendations to replace the hotdogs with a raw alternative. We will use cooked chicken if we need to.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We use Natural Balance dog food rolls a lot for tracking. Not sure if your boy would tolerate it or not since it is processed, but might be worth a try. Of course using cut up raw meat can work too, but awfully messy. Cooked would be easier to handle. You might try freeze dried liver treats too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What about duck, turkey or chicken hearts sliced and dehydrated?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Due to the volume of food needed in beginning tracking, I cooked boneless/skinless turkey thighs in the microwave and then chopped it up. Going raw would be just too messy.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I get beef hearts and cut them into about 1/2 inch thick strips and brown them in a pan. Then I cut them with sciccors into tiny pieces. Some people put them in the oven on low heat to get rid of all the moisture, but I like them soft, they can swallow them and not chew anything.

I used to use liver too, but i didn't like the smell and they were more greasy too.

just wanted to add I make a bunch at once and then freeze them in smaller bags and thaw as needed


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What about freeze-dried treats? You can find freeze-dried liver, chicken, fish, etc treats at the pet store. My dogs' favorite is "Wildside Salmon" . You can also find dehydrated or freeze-dried raw dog food such as the ones made by Nature's Variety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: greenleafAny recommendations to replace the hotdogs with a raw alternative. We will use cooked chicken if we need to.
> 
> Thanks.


That's what I would use. Just cook up a breast and cut it into TINY pieces - like the size of a pea.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:Natural Balance dog food rolls


That is what I used in the states also.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Awww, what a waste for beef heart...(sorry, I love it moist baked)

My brother does a lot of hunting and sends us frozen goose or crane breasts. When I have too much (it makes a great chicken fried steak), I filet it into about 4 layers then dice it up, and freeze it. The dogs love it.


----------

